# Camo Dipping Deer Skull



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

I dont know if he does hydro, but there is a guy near Camp Douglas (about 12 miles from Tomah) that may be able to help you. His shop is called Dicks Taxidermy...he is pretty good, my sisters ex-hubby. pm me about him


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry, its Dicks Whitetail Taxidermy


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

RaHoffer Hydrographics in Arcadia does them and does very nice work!!!


----------

